# Compeition Classification difference between G17 and G34



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

I'm shopping for a Glock to buy for competition. I recently had the pleasure of shooting a Glock 17 Gen 4. Great gun and this provided me the info I needed to determine I want a Glock for my competition shooting.

Little about me: I'm new to competition shooting. I've never done it. There are not a ton of clubs around here but I will find one. The only other gun I have is a Buckmark. I live in IL so, any defensive use would be in-home -- no carry is allowed and therefore that aspect or alternative use shouldn't be factored in for me. The gun will only be for target and competition shooting.

So, *the crux of my question is this*: Which Glock -- 17 or 34 -- is compatible with more divisions and/or "games" in the {local} shooting sports level? It appears in the GSSF that the 17 fits in to more categories; however, for USPSA and IDPA, it seems to make no difference. I tried to do research on my own but there are something that I don't understand right now like where I would fit in as a beginner / eventual intermediate. Given the info I have here, I'm leaning one way but I've not made my final decision; I'm looking for additional insights and perspectives -- especially from those who have knowledge of the divisions and/or "games" of these organizations.

Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a few friends who shoot glocks. Most of them have the 17 and shoot production in USPSA. That is a great place for a beginner and an intermeiate shooter. I think USPSA is a blast and I really like the game and the situations. I also have a buddy who has the 34, it too is production legal. A real good shooter if you are a Glock fan.

It sounds like you will not need anything more then production if you are going to use the same gun for home protection and to compete. Either one is good. I do not shoot IDPA very much. It is more draw from cover carry situation kind of game. Not aplicicable to you from the sound of it.

Good luck have fun be safe!!!!

RCG


----------



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

RCG, thank you for your response. I think I understand where you are heading. I think your direction is in the same vein that I was heading... I'll keep an eye out for additional reply thought I mostly hear crickets...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello!

I've shot all three of the competition types you listed above, and usually used a Glock 9mm to do it. 

You are correct in your summary of the areas where the G34 and G17 are legal, and the answer to your question is, the G17 is legal to shoot in more different divisions than the G34. However, that really isn't the whole answer. While you may be able to shoot the G17 in more classes, I don't think the G17 would be the best choice for many of them. This is another way of saying: if you use a G17, you might get beat by another shooter of similar skill who is using a G34, as it does have some advantages over the G17. These would include a lighter trigger pull weight (if you get a G34 with the "-" connector option from the factory) and a longer sight radius (both of which will help with practical accuracy), and an extended magazine release button and slide release for quicker magazine changes/reloads. Some folks will claim that the slightly longer barrel/slide of the G34 helps in close-distance point-shooting, as you have more gun to point. Personally, I prefer the balance of the longer G34 over the G17, although I shoot both regularly. The G34 does cost more than a G17 though, so that also should be taken into consideration.

I believe you'd only find the G34 restricted in GSSF matches, where it is limited to Competition-class. In IDPA and USPSA, unmodified G17s and G34s would be allowed in the same classes/divisions, and with modifications, either could be shot in the "anything-goes" classes.

Hope you find this helpful. Welcome to the world of Glock gun games!


----------



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

DJ Niner, thank you for the feedback. I knew I was missing aspects and that's why I wanted to ask. Thank you for the insight. If you think of anything else to share, please don't hesitate. 

Regards,
Frank


----------

